# Whizzer tank



## 62typhoon (Jul 11, 2022)

I noticed on Facebook marketplace an original paint whizzer tank...the guy is asking $250...is this a deal?..just curious I know nothing about whizzers but could pick it up if its a deal.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 11, 2022)

Seems a very high price.


----------



## kunzog (Jul 12, 2022)

What is the condition of the inside, rust? Original decals or embossed?  Does it have the soldered on mounting brackets?  Gas cap?


----------



## skeezer (Jul 12, 2022)

New Embossed ( Highlighted ) Whizzer - Whizzer Cruzzer Parts
					

Here is a better photo of the embossed tank , with the whizzer logo painted silver to highlight it. The tank comes in black , the logo is not painted or highlighted , so you can chose your own color . And paint it yourself or have it done as I did.. The tank comes […]




					www.whizzercruzzerparts.com
				




Skeezer


----------



## mason_man (Jul 12, 2022)

Pictures would help


----------

